# My first bulking diet breakdown. Please offer your knowledge and advice!



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello lads, I'm going to be starting my first bulking diet on the 3rd of October so I've put together a bulking diet which increases on my current pre-bulk diet.

My stats:

19

12 stone

5 ft 10

15-17% BF

Bulk - Diet

Meal 1 BREAK (Omega 3/Vit B)

3 eggs

441 c / 19.5 p / 31.5 f

100g oats

373 c / 10 p/ 66 cb / 5.80 f

2 glasses of water

------------

Meal 2

USN HyperBolic Mass

(200g) 742 c / 33.3 p / 146.6 cb / 1.3 f

+ Whey 136 c / 24 p / 2.5 cb / 3 f

2 glasses of water

-------------------

Fruit snack 11:30

---------------------

Meal 3 LUNCH

chicken bm

107 c / 22 p / 3 cb / 1f

Pasta 50g

162 c / 6 p / 33 cb / 1 f

2 glasses of water

-------------------------

MP cookie

317 c / 37.5 p / 19 cb / 10 f

----------------------

Meal 4 45 mins Pre-WO

Baked beans s tin

159 c / 9 p / 25 cb

Wholemeal toast x2

185 c / 30 cb / 8 p / 2 f

Whey protein FULL 15 mins later

272 c / 48 p / 5 cb / 6 f

------------------

Meal 5 Post-WO

Whey protein

272 c / 48 p / 5 cb / 6 f

And

Dextrose powder

40 g 146 c / 36.4 cb

---------------------------------

Meal 6 DINNER (within 45 mins)

chicken breast

195 c / 39 p

Rice

40g 141 c / 29 c / 2.7 p

green veg

------------

Meal night

IGF-1 protein

100 c / 20 p / 1.5 f

Total:

Calories - 3,636

Protein - 333g

Carbs - 402.5g

Fats - 74.64g

Please let me know what you think and if you would change or do anything differently.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im not that good with diets but 370g protein seems a hell of alot for someone who is 12 stone.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

It was at 320g but I've increased it to see what people make of it on here  ..


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

For protein they say its 2g for every lb of body weight


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Interested in this one , virtually same stats as me and age. Although im still cutting down to below 15%BF. Think im going to aim at about 3000kcal to start with, or less, dont want to hit body with huge changes as mine hates that!


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> Interested in this one , virtually same stats as me and age. Although im still cutting down to below 15%BF. Think im going to aim at about 3000kcal to start with, or less, dont want to hit body with huge changes as mine hates that!


Yea I'm going to be increasing my cals steadily per week. How much protein and carbs (g) are you having?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah i think its best. I havent actually planned by bulk properly mate, just cutting down still. So i couldnt tell you what macros im looking at yet, i imagine something along the lines of 40/40/20 to start with! PRotein i imagine il aim at 1.5lbs/pound


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea that sounds good, any suggestions on my bulking diet guys?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

I would be aiming for at least 6-8 solid meals a day,with good quality protein,carbs and fat,

steak + potato

salmon + rice

mince beef

you relying to much on shakes mate!!


----------

